# Displeasure with restricted timer editing.



## gherna1 (Sep 5, 2014)

I recently purchased a 922 box. I'm on the northern most tip of NY state and can receive Canadian Off the Air programming. I would like to record some of their programs. The problem seems to be that the EPG from Canadian stations is either different or incompatible with ours, because it shows within the guide listings as one huge block of several hours, without any description whatsoever.
I remember on my 722K I could manually tweak the starting and ending times for any show. However, that ability has disappeared on the 922.
It would be most appreciated if DISH were to somehow recognize the Canadian EPG content and display it correctly for those like me who would like to watch Canadian content as well.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

There's no reason for Dish to recognize Canadian content... and it might even be illegal for them to do so... Dish only has EPG data for channels it carries OR some sub-channels in some markets for American OTA broadcasts.

That said... You should be able to edit timers for start early/end late... and last I was aware you could set manual timers via Dish Online (Dish Anywhere).


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:


> There's no reason for Dish to recognize Canadian content... and it might even be illegal for them to do so... Dish only has EPG data for channels it carries OR some sub-channels in some markets for American OTA broadcasts.
> 
> That said... You should be able to edit timers for start early/end late... and last I was aware you could set manual timers via Dish Online (Dish Anywhere).


In what universe would it be illegal for anyone in the USA to show what is on Canadian OTA TV?

Furthermore, you are aware that Shaw and Bell not only list USA Programming from ABC/CBS/NBC/FOX/PBS in Seattle/Detroit/Rochester/Boston and WGN in Chicago without their permission, but also show their programming and there is nothing the USA Entities can do about it?

While Dish certainly cannot show Canadian Content without permission (of which it does not have), there should be no reason in a Country where Freedom of the Press is one of the basic tenets of freedom, that Canadian OTA stations could not be listed in a Program Guide in areas that can pick up this programming OTA.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I said it "might" be... not that it was illegal. I don't know enough to know that... but there is no advantage to Dish to get this information since they can't deliver the content... and it would only be of value to minimal customers in a few areas... and Dish already doesn't carry a lot of US channel OTA EPG data, even for channels it does carry!

Freedom of the Press has nothing to do with EPG data on your receiver. It's not even in the same universe as far as concepts go.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I said it "might" be... not that it was illegal. I don't know enough to know that... but there is no advantage to Dish to get this information since they can't deliver the content... and it would only be of value to minimal customers in a few areas... and Dish already doesn't carry a lot of US channel OTA EPG data, even for channels it does carry!
> 
> Freedom of the Press has nothing to do with EPG data on your receiver. It's not even in the same universe as far as concepts go.


Dish does not display OTA EPG info Nationwide for stations in Detroit either, but does for subs in that TV DMA.

There is no reason for Dish NOT to list OTA EPG Data in those areas. There is nothing to prevent them from doing so, just as it is not against the law to watch them OTA.

And yes, Detroit papers DID list Canadian OTA Program Guides along with the Detroit Channels when Newspapers actually used to published TV Schedules.

I would expect that TV Guide probably published them in the Detroit edition as well.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Dish does not display OTA EPG info Nationwide for stations in Detroit either, but does for subs in that TV DMA.
> 
> There is no reason for Dish NOT to list OTA EPG Data in those areas. There is nothing to prevent them from doing so, just as it is not against the law to watch them OTA.
> 
> ...


Publishing channel guides in newspapers has nothing to do with taking up space in DISH's data stream.


----------

